

Don't put BASIC code in your emails - exupero
http://pastebin.com/JLRJxm4g

======
feral
> 10 Subject == getConfig(Email[Subject])

This is a particularly funny bug to write in pseudo-BASIC; considering that in
BASIC a single '=' is used to test for equality, as well as for assignment.

I can see why they need all that process.

------
thought_alarm
10 GOTO Subject? For Pete's sake!

That's the problem with this whole "structured programming" fad: nobody knows
how to write honest, plain old spaghetti-code anymore.

As for me, I enjoy throwing a goto or two into my Obj-C and Java code every
once and awhile. It's perfectly legit.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
The world of programming started to fall apart as soon as lowercase was
allowed in code.

~~~
KeithMajhor
Honest question. Is case (in)?sensitivity something people actually care
about?

~~~
thought_alarm
Get a load of this kid.

~~~
KeithMajhor
I guess that was a stupid question. Here comes the thought_alarm... ;)

------
stuff4ben
sounds like a healthy startup company to me. I loved the insider jokes that
got passed around at the last good startup I worked at. We had a bugzilla bug
passed around for 4 years and several hundred people before the company got
bought out and went to hell. It was a good run though.

------
Osiris
So is structured development really better than off-the-cuff development? In
this case it sure looks like a structured environment would have caught the
bug in the original code but it also means 10 times more people getting their
fingers in the pie.

------
brokentone
Before we all agree that BASIC is indeed dead, I have a friend that recently
reached out to me for some help writing an AppleSoft BASIC app for some CS
course. Never figured out why someone is still teaching it...

------
semisight
The real question is what self-respecting programmer would instinctively reach
for BASIC as the language to write a joke in? Methinks this says more about
the jokester than he wanted to say...

~~~
ElbertF
Nostalgia? It's a language that introduced many of us to programming.

Edit:
[https://plus.google.com/108914556664474359662/posts/K1xhEEtk...](https://plus.google.com/108914556664474359662/posts/K1xhEEtkoN6)

~~~
azelfrath
Vouch. I remember spending the entirety of my math class writing games on my
TI-83+. I still hate my instructor for wiping my memory when she thought I was
_playing_ them and not _writing_ them.

~~~
polyfractal
I remember the day I discovered an assembly program that mimicked a memory
wipe, but could be restored with a hotkey combination. I was so damn smug
after that.

------
jluan
Heh, looks like it's a Microsoft email thread -- the Ship-It reference
suggests so.

------
einhverfr
Thinking the joke could be much more elegantly written in Perl, sed, or LISP

~~~
mahmud

      (apply #'max (mapcar #'age-of (list-all-recipients)))
         ==> 21

